
Checking the .NET Core Libraries Source Code by the PVS-Studio Static Analyzer - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/company/pvs-studio/blog/463535/
======
Someone
Someone found an error in the PVS-Studio Static Analyzer

 _”PVS-Studio warnings: V3108 It is not recommended to return 'null' from
'ToSting()' method.”_

    
    
      s/ToSting/ToString/

